# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Tool] ArcheAge FOV/Zoom fix

## Tobii

ArcheAge FOV/Zoom fix
Example:


Readme:


```
Make sure that you change [PATH HERE] in the .bat file to the location of your game_pak file!
```

.bat:


```
@ECHO OFF 

::Add the path to your game_pak file.
::Example: G:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\ArcheAge\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak
set AAPath=[PATH HERE]
CLS


ECHO ********************************************************************************
ECHO * AA FoV Fix v1.1 (Simple batch patcher)                  By Tobii @ Ownedcore *
ECHO * ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
ECHO * Be sure you added game_pak to the "set AAPath"! Or the patcher won't work!   *
ECHO ********************************************************************************
pause
CLS


::Don't edit below unless you know what to do, this update is to make the process a bit easier to understand.
quickbms.exe -r -w ArcheageScript.run "%AAPath%" FIX
pause
```

You can change the FOV to your liking by changing the FOV value in the "option_camera_fov_set.cfg" file.
You can also change the max zoom distance, but I found 25 to be a sweet spot.

Default settings:


```
[default]; default of this CVarGroup
= 1


cl_fov = 60
camera_max_dist = 10


[2]
cl_fov = 42.75
camera_max_dist = 18
```

Option 1 should be classic mode in the settings, 2 should be action or vise versa.

The fix is basically repacking the .cfg's into the game_pak, so there should in theory be no problems with hackshield and whatnot, but as always I have to let you know that using this is at your own risk!
People use the same method to change textures for nude mods and w.e. people like to mess with.

Credits:
Luigi Auriemma - for tools
Eddyboy - for repack example
Me - for fix

Download - https://mega.co.nz/#!wBh0QZpb!FUE-44...gPjFkYyBIScAj0 v1.1

VirusTotal - https://www.virustotal.com/da/file/d...is/1411573373/

----------


## HuMa

Error: wrong command-line argument (..\bin\ArcheageScript.run) what i did bad? i put my directory but throw me this error

----------


## Tobii

> Error: wrong command-line argument (..\bin\ArcheageScript.run) what i did bad? i put my directory but throw me this error


You have to add "" around the path, so "G:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\ArcheAge\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak".

----------


## dmxcom

This works for View Distance too.

----------


## Tobii

> This works for View Distance too.


It works with every setting that is "hardcoded" into the game, but this was just to let people get around the FOV lock.
View distance is another thing  :Smile:

----------


## ptfock

Hey, what's the best FOV in your opinion for 1920*1080 ?!
I always play other mmo's with beetween 75 to 90, i haven't tested on archeage yet but maybe 75 will do the trick humm?!

----------


## Mumulica

and for 2560 x 1440 ?

----------


## Tobii

> Hey, what's the best FOV in your opinion for 1920*1080 ?!
> I always play other mmo's with beetween 75 to 90, i haven't tested on archeage yet but maybe 75 will do the trick humm?!


I use 80 for AA.




> and for 2560 x 1440 ?


Most likely around the same, 75-85.

----------


## Tobii

> Isn't the link broken?


Should be fixed, only the hotlink was broken.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Seems when I tried doing this myself the client patches overtop with glyph and also using yours it does the same, my side or glyph?

----------


## archlord12345

Thank you for this

----------


## TehMorbid

Gonna check it out, trying to find anything to get ahead :P

----------


## Abmanju

So I'm a bit of a noob to this.
I edited the .bat file to C:\ArcheAge\Working\game_pak
Then I simply run the bat file?
Do I have to do anything with "Archeage Importer" or any of the other files?
I have a 1920x1080 monitor & would like it so when I move around the bushes/trees/objects don't pop up as I go through the world

Thanks for making this mod!

----------


## Byteme285

Yeah I'm just like Abmanju I guess because I don't understand how to use this changing the file location is easy but still how do you use it just trying to use the .bat file doesn't do crap and when trying to use the importer the importer ask's for scripts and all kind of stuff.

----------


## Hirobo

I was able to get this working fairly easily, but my only question is how do i edit the FoV #. i see you recommending 90 and id like to alter the zoom max. Quick explanation would be nice if someone doesn't mind. Thanks

----------


## Byteme285

> I was able to get this working fairly easily, but my only question is how do i edit the FoV #. i see you recommending 90 and id like to alter the zoom max. Quick explanation would be nice if someone doesn't mind. Thanks


 You change the FoV and Max distance in the Fix file there's config files there just edit them.

As to my not being able to get this to work I finally realized I didn't go all the way to adding the game_pak to the file path

----------


## Tobii

\FIX\game\config64\cvargroups\option_camera_fov_set.cfg


```
cl_fov = 80 <---- Actual FOV, lower or up this to your liking.
camera_max_dist = 25 <--- Zoom distance, up this to zoom further away from your character.
```

Looking into making an easier way to apply the fix, we'll see when I get around to it.

----------


## cook80

Is there a step by step on how to get this to work? I edited the bat file to my gamepak and ran it but game didnt change at all. Am I missing steps or?

----------


## Suketsune

Thanks for this. You are going to fix my sight.

----------


## Tobii

Updated to version 1.1, should be easier to use now.

----------


## xandy2010

> Updated to version 1.1, should be easier to use now.


Hello this tool does really work however AA Forum says that this tool is not yer officially approved. Now i'm looking for away to remove or uninstall it can you please guide or tell me how to do it. 

Thank you

----------


## omg_its_me

Is this tool safe from detection? I understand it's not a big hack (like a wallhack or teleport) but it's a very good/usefull one.

----------


## Tobii

Tbh, I don't see how they would detect it. you just replace the default .cfg file with another one that has different values.
This is the same as going into w.e. gamer you play and tweak the setting manually instead of in-game.
But as always, I can't promise anything.
If you already installed it, and want to go back to normal, you have to re-install the game, since going back to default values would require the same procedure.

----------


## DeMoN

when modifying config files and what not its generally good to keep a backup origanle copy  :Smile:  saves the heartache of having to red/l

----------


## xandy2010

anyone hre knows the default valeus for both cam 1 and 2 ? I tried the default values on page 1 but it doesnt work compared to the default.

----------


## archeage.anon

Hi I am getting
"Error: wrong command-line argument <ArcheageScript.run>"


But my path is set correctly in the batch file.

@ECHO OFF 

::Add the path to your game_pak file.
::Example: G:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\ArcheAge\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak
set AAPath="D:\Program Files (x86)\Glyph\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak"
CLS
...

Any suggestions?


Edit: Running directly via cmd

quickbms.exe -r -w ArcheageScript.run "D:\Program Files (x86)\Glyph\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak" FIX

Seems to have worked, weird.

----------


## Tobii

set AAPath="D:\Program Files (x86)\Glyph\Games\ArcheAge\Beta\game_pak" remove the "" should also fix it.

----------


## spellsinger

Can someone explain this step by step please, also the game.pak file is to large to open what do I do?

----------


## vmv

Can be posssible to add grass rendering ahead in this ?
It's so annoyng to see all that vegetation rendering near you all the time.

Thank's,

----------


## marine608

Anyone think the upcoming patch will start detecting and banning people for using these mods? Many people are predicting that it will. I might just restore the default files in case..

----------


## tehnehneh

With mods added you get 30mins dc or can't go pass the character selection screen. How to fix this and use mods again ?

----------


## TheWildHaggis

Hey I have tried running this as the camera really is annoying in the game.

I have run it all it and goes through everything but comes up with and error:

Error: [myfseek] the offset 0xfffffffffffffe7c in the file 0 can't be reached.

Hoping for some help in the matter  :Smile:

----------


## Trapbot

Looking to pay money to who ever can get this working again for the most recent patch (1.7) on the US Servers.

Apparently there is now some server-side checking of either the config file being modified, or in game variables located on RAM at runtime.

Either way, if someone finds out how to get around the forced DCed upon login while these changes are made to the config files and whatnot would be the recipient of $50 from me.

----------

